# choisir et tranferer des images vers iPad



## bernie14 (24 Janvier 2011)

j'utilise plusieurs sources MACbook et iMac.
 je souhaite transferer seulement quelques images de mon iMac vers mon iPad alors qu'il est  synchro sur macbook depuis son achat,comment ?
le logiciel iRip2 permet il le transfert d'un dossier provenant d'un Mac non synchro vers iPad ?
merci


----------



## kriso (24 Janvier 2011)

bernie14 a dit:


> j'utilise plusieurs sources MACbook et iMac.
> je souhaite transferer seulement quelques images de mon iMac vers mon iPad alors qu'il est synchro sur macbook depuis son achat,comment ?
> le logiciel iRip2 permet il le transfert d'un dossier provenant d'un Mac non synchro vers iPad ?
> merci


 
Tu connais DropBox ?


----------



## bernie14 (25 Janvier 2011)

kriso a dit:


> Tu connais DropBox ?



je viens de charger Dropbox, malheureusement en anglais, et d'un cout elevé hors la formule d'essai, sans doc en français j'hesite a me lancer .connais tu une traduction meme concise?
merci


----------



## Mouette94 (25 Janvier 2011)

De mon côté, j'ai essayé goodreader ; c'est payant, certes (2,99 ) mais simple à utiliser, même si c'est en anglais. Tu devrais tester : ça marche dans les deux sens, pour photo ou autre chose.

Tu ne devrais pas être déçu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------

Et j'ai l'impression que si l'on veut vraiment faire des choses intéressantes avec dropbox, il faut 'upgrader', ce qui revient plus cher !

PS. : je n'ai pas d'actions, ni chez l'un ni chez l'autre !


----------



## bernie14 (25 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir Mouette
j'ai chargé goodreader sur iPad, dois-je effectuer le meme chargement sur mon iMac et macbook pour permettre les echanges entre eux ?merci


----------



## Mouette94 (25 Janvier 2011)

Non, tu démarres GoodReader (sur iPad) et tu vas "cliquer" là où il y a un symbole WiFi.

La fenêtre qui apparaît dit que c'est prêt, et sur le Mac tu fais "pomme-K". Cela te permet de te connecter avec GoodReader, avec l'adresse qu'il te donne.

À ce moment-là, tu as une fenêtre qui s'ouvre sur ton écran, et tu passes les fichiers que tu veux d'une fenêtre à l'autre. C'est tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

PS. : je suis encore en Leopard, donc ça marche avec tous les Mac


----------



## bernie14 (14 Février 2011)

merci, je reprends le contact avec Macgeneration   un evenement privé grave m a tenu eloigne du Mac depuis 15 jours...
merci pour ta reponse je vais me remettre sur le probleme


----------

